# Achievment award



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have reloaded my 10,000th round of all types of ammo. A lifetime achievement. Now I have to shoot them all off to reload the next 10,000. Wish me luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Argon18smith said:


> I have reloaded my 10,000th round of all types of ammo. A lifetime achievement. Now I have to shoot them all off to reload the next 10,000. Wish me luck.


:anim_lol:

:watching:


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Argon, you could probably have help iffen you wanted.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

OldManMontgomery said:


> Argon, you could probably have help iffen you wanted.


Where do I sign up ?


----------

